# Compressor Replacement



## HauteShots (Jul 6, 2011)

After the first thunder storm I have seen in Las Vegas since I moved into a new property which put an inch of water on the ground in 30 mins... my 5 ton York condenser unit popped a breaker. I reset breaker outside and the unit fan turned back on but not the compressor. I had two different companies come in for diagnosis and both said the capacitor was good, and continuity to the compressor was good but the compressor seemed frozen. One tech tried to "jump start" the compressor with some device. Both companies initially told me same prices $2400 to replace compressor and a few other small parts, or $3000 to put in a new condenser unit. One of the owners of the companies actually called me later in the afternoon and told me he could now sell me a new Lenox condenser unit (5 years parts and labor) for $2500. I check online and saw that I can buy a new, York compressor for $900. I asked on of the techs how much to put it in if I purchased it and he said $1000 and we would not get a warranty. However, a licensed contractor on Craigs list was offering a rebuilt 2009 model compressor, installed with R22 and 1 year warranty for $800. 

As I have recently lost my job so replacing the whole condenser unit is probably not an option with money a factor. My questions are:

1) how much is a reasonable rate to install the compressor?

2) The compressor that the Craigslist contractor was offering is not a York part. Can compressors be mixed and matched?

3) Where is the best place to look for compressors online?

Thank you,

J


----------



## hvactechfw (Jul 6, 2011)

you cant rebuild a sealed hermetic compressor!  About 1K sounds in the ball park to replace the compressor when done properly if you buy the part.  Again no warranty offered on a part you purchase.

I'm guessing what the craigslist offering was actually a used condenser.


----------

